
You’ll Never Be Famous – And That’s O.K - coding_bot
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/04/opinion/middlemarch-college-fame.html
======
coding_bot
What is HN's thoughts about this? Would you agree that our purpose lies in
helping those around us?

